# Pics..



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

.. i could use some advice of what else to add to my tank to make my rbp's feel comfortable..


















all i got is the two plants on the left, driftwood, another plant on the right and a rio 600 powerhead on the back left of the tank...thnx in advance.. ???


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

When you make a tank for a P, think about what the river or lake would look like underwater. You want your P up front, so most of your large plants will go to the back and especially the sides. I would block off both ends of the tank to keep the fish from trying to bash the sides, maybe some phoney rock work wallpaper you can get from a hardware store. The rest of it use your imagination. You don't want to go over board, cause your P needs plenty of room to swim. So take that into consideration. I like rocks alot so fish like an rhomb I would use more rocks to make him look more mysterious. With redbellies maybe more plants and the driftwood use it like roots coming into the tank.


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

thnx...im going to add some stones, big rocks, and maybe some bog wood along with more plants... what do you think i should do since the powerhead is in the back?...i cant put the plants in the back since the powerhead pushes the plants around. And is there any way to hold the plant down without the rocks? thanks....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Try to find some (mangrove) tree roots; they look really cool, and your piranha's can hide between them.
And if you buy rocks, make sure they don't have sharp edges: since piranha's are skittish by nature, they could easily hurt themselves.
I planted some large plants about 2" from the back wall of the tank; it offers a great place for them to hide.

Good luck :nod:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

nice tank cyco, welcome to the board :rockin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to Equipment Questions.....

Nice looking Tank man. I would definatly add more hiding places like the other guys said. Put in some more plants and driftwood but I wouldnt put large rocks in there.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"what do you think i should do since the powerhead is in the back?"

I think (I might be wrong), they have a deflector you can either buy or make yourself to keep the flow from hitting the plants. Maybe somebody else knows what it is. What brand of powerhead are you using? Also why have it in the back of the tank, why not the side?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I would say give them lots of water flow RBP in my experience thrive with lots of water flow
also lots of amazon swords for plants in one area of teh tank...while other is open and driftwood...have fun


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

thnx for the reply guys...

fishman2: i am using a rio 600 and the powerhead is on the side...the back side....on the left...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

cyco-lic-no said:


> thnx for the reply guys... i am
> fishman2


why change your name? :laugh:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Maybe he loves my moniker ?








???


----------



## cyco-lic-no (Jan 17, 2003)

haha :laugh: i fixed it...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I was wondering, is their a fishman1?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

yah.....running down my leg.......Hi my son Marco














:rasp:


----------

